# Ketterer Bike Marathon Bad Wildbad 2012



## martinos (4. April 2012)

Jungs und Mädels,

wer startet von euch beim Marathon in Bad Wildbad dieses Jahr?

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/badwildbad/

Soll ja ne richtig interessante Strecke sein. Kann jemand seine Eindrücke der vergangenen Jahre beisteuern?


----------



## aka (4. April 2012)

Hallo,

da wurde schon viel geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392998&highlight=bad+wildbad

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (4. April 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wurde schon viel geschrieben:
> 
> ...


 
danke für den Link, das scheint ausgiebige Lektüre zu sein.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. April 2012)

Technisch und konditionell recht anspruchsvoll. Hut ab, wer da weit vorne landet. Hab aber leider keine guten Erinnerungen daran (von Anfang an schlechten Tag, k.A. wieso), so dass ich 2011 erstmal ausgelassen habe.

Jedenfalls ist Wildbad kurz beschrieben: Steile Giftrampen rauf und fiese Rumpelpisten runter


----------



## martinos (5. April 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Technisch und konditionell recht anspruchsvoll. Hut ab, wer da weit vorne landet. Hab aber leider keine guten Erinnerungen daran (von Anfang an schlechten Tag, k.A. wieso), so dass ich 2011 erstmal ausgelassen habe.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist Wildbad kurz beschrieben: Steile Giftrampen rauf und fiese Rumpelpisten runter


 
Ja, das hört sich richtig gut an!!! War letztes Jahr in Neustadt adW und im Link von aka wurden viele Vergleiche gezogen. Deshalb denke ich, dass ich schon einigermaßen weiß, was auf mich zukommt. Das gute / schlechte ist, dass man bei der 2. Runde schon weiß, was auf einen zukommt


----------



## Haferstroh (5. April 2012)

Viele Trails führen auch bergauf. Ein seltenes Phänomen. Eher bin ich es von Maras gewohnt, dass es Forstautobahnen hoch geht und ab und zu mal einen Trail, aber nur runter 
Irgendwann muss ich mir das aber wieder geben, diese Laktatproduziererei auf unrhythmischer CC-Strecke in Ba-Wi. Vorher muss ich aber noch die Police meiner Unfallversicherung checken


----------



## martinos (5. April 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Viele Trails führen auch bergauf. Ein seltenes Phänomen. Eher bin ich es von Maras gewohnt, dass es Forstautobahnen hoch geht und ab und zu mal einen Trail, aber nur runter
> Irgendwann muss ich mir das aber wieder geben, diese Laktatproduziererei auf unrhythmischer CC-Strecke in Ba-Wi. Vorher muss ich aber noch die Police meiner Unfallversicherung checken


 
Gerade das fand ich in Neustadt so klasse, dass die Anforderungen sehr universell waren. Trail runterfahren kann doch jeder, hoch siehts anders aus.


----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde dieses Jahr das 1. Mal dabei sein. 
Konnte mir letztes WE auch kurz einen Eindruck auf einer Proberunde verschaffen und habe mich gefragt: Warum ich Depp mich für 2 Runden angemeldet habe??

Also ich kann nur hoffen, daß es gutes Wetter und trockenen Boden am Renntag hat, sonst hat der Notfalldienst nen Dauereinsatz. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## m7cha (24. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei. 3 Runden (war die Langdistanz doch?)


----------



## flockmann (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo in die Ferne.
Wir werden zu dritt uns auf den Weg von Regensburg bis nach BadWildbad machen um die Mitteldistanz zu fahren.
Mal sehen was uns da erwartet.... 
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## LochenFuchs (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin am Sonntag auch auf der Mitteldistanz dabei 
Bin auch zum ersten mal in Bad Wildbad  
Ist die Strecke echt soo anspruchsvoll ?
Bin schon einige MA gefahren und da war alles fahrbar !
In der Ausschreibung steht sogar : Ein Marathon für alle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (15. Mai 2012)

Bin auch da, erstes Mal, deswegen drei Runden ... da hat man dann wenigstens Zeit mal die Strecke zu "besichtigen" ;-)

Oder anders gesagt: Drei Runden sind doch optimal - die Erste ist man noch frisch, die Zweite zerstört man sich und die Dritte ist ja eh schon die letzte ... also immer positiv sehen 

Also dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter viel Spass und keinen Sturz - bis denne!


----------



## martinos (16. Mai 2012)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Mitteldistanz am Start. Falls jemand noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit vom Bodensee braucht, dann einfach melden.

Ich werde wohl mit Fully an den Start gehen. Der Spaß steht eindeutig im Vordergrund.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. Mai 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Trail runterfahren kann doch jeder,




...na da wirst du dich am Sonntag wundern !!! ...das kann eben nicht jeder, gerade in Wildbad!
...wobei, die alte Streckenführung war noch anspruchsvoller


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Mai 2012)

alles halb so wild...ist eben ein Mountainbikerennen und kein Starrgabelevent wie so viele andere...





JOE


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. Mai 2012)

hi joe, sehe ich genauso...
ha, und genau an der stelle zerlegts als viele beim Fotografen


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Mai 2012)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> hi joe, sehe ich genauso...
> ha, und genau an der stelle zerlegts als viele beim Fotografen



deswegen steht der glaub ich auch genau da...hihi 

JOE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2012)

die alte strecke war auch nett, stimmt.
ich bin noch immer am ueberlegen, ob ich die go pro dran machen soll... 
der akku haelt halt nur 2:15h und damti haette ich auf der mitteldistanz letztes jahr gewonnen... und wenn es pisst bockt sich das au net, weil ich rennen fahre und net objektiv putze


----------



## martinos (16. Mai 2012)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> ...na da wirst du dich am Sonntag wundern !!! ...das kann eben nicht jeder, gerade in Wildbad!


 
Ne, da werde ich mich nicht wundern, nur ärgern. Ist ja bei den Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenmarathons schon so, dass es sich schnell staut, sobald mehr als 5 % Gefälle oder (ogottogottogott) Felsen, Geröll, Bäume (Stammdurchmesser 3 Zentimeter) auf der Piste liegen.

Ich hoffe, dass es so ähnlich wie letztes Jahr in Neustadt a.d.W. läuft, als ich auf einmal bei der Wolfsburg in dem Steilstück drin war und mir dann gedacht hab, dass das doch recht ordentlich für nen Marathon ist


----------



## Hottahegel (16. Mai 2012)

Alles halb so wild.

Ich bin letztes Jahr meinen ersten Marathon gefahren, und hab gleich mit Wildbad angefangen.Mitteldistanz und durchkommen war das oberste Ziel.

Mittlerweile bin ich die Strecke schon mind 10 mal abgefahren und es ist alles gut fahrbar. Manchmal muss man eben die Pobacken ein wenig zusammen kneifen 

Und ich fahre erst seit 2 Jahren Mountainbike, sollte also für so manch anderen kein Problem sein.


----------



## martinos (16. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke ist meistens das geringste Problem. Die Störfaktoren auf 26"- und 29"-Rädern sind da schon problematischer. 

Ich werde auch mit der Gopro fahren, dann kann ich die Typen wenigstens bei Youtube kenntlich machen, die so mieß vor mir rumgurken


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2012)

Hmmm video pranger? ... Hmmm irgendwie gefaellt mir die idee 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ]:-> (17. Mai 2012)

Was mich ja schon immer interessiert hat, schaut ihr euch diese Rennvideos echt an? Wundere mich immer, da wird um jedes Gramm gefeilscht und dann schnallt man sich so ne komische Cam aufs Rad - ist das nicht tot langweilig im Nachhinein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2012)

Hmm scho, waere aber auch das erste rennen und die go pro wiegt all inc 250g, bin ich noch immer gut unter 10kg

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinos (18. Mai 2012)

]:->;9514527 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich ja schon immer interessiert hat, schaut ihr euch diese Rennvideos echt an? Wundere mich immer, da wird um jedes Gramm gefeilscht und dann schnallt man sich so ne komische Cam aufs Rad - ist das nicht tot langweilig im Nachhinein?


 
Also, bei mir sitzt die ganze Family vor dem Laptop und schaut sich das begeistert an. 5- und 2-jährige Kiddies brauchen nicht mal nen Videoschnitt, um stundenlang das anzuglotzen. Aber im Ernst: ich schneide das Ganze und dann schaut sich das schon der ein oder andere an, youtube sei dank.

Die paar Gramm interessieren mich eh nicht, zumal ich mit einem nicht gerade leichten Fully (Genius 40) fahre - wenn ich morgens auf dem Klo erfolgreich war, dann hab ich das allemal reingeholt. Muss aber auch zugeben, dass man mich vermutlich nicht im ersten Drittel der Ergebnisliste finden wird!


----------



## mshombi (19. Mai 2012)

Servus zusammen,I

was empfehlt Ihr für die Strecke ? Leichtes Hardtail oder etwas schweres Fully ? Sch... Luxusproblem !


----------



## ]:-> (19. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand was zur Verpflegung sagen, insbesondere Trinken?
Gibts volle Flaschen gereicht, oder nur Stationen zum Flaschen füllen?

@video-Radler: dann freu ich mich schon auf eure Videos, dann schau ich mir das auch mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (19. Mai 2012)

Für alle Distanzen gibt es:
3 Verpflegungsstellen auf der  Strecke 


Entfernungen vom Start:
1) Stern, 7,7 km
2) Stern,  13,2 km
3) Ziel-(durchfahrt), 26,0 km

Angebot der Verpflegungsstellen:  
Wasser, Xenofit Mineraldrink, Apfelschorle, Spezi, Xenofit  Energieriegel,  Bananen, Melonen, Kuchen, Schoko- und Rosinenweckle,   Käse-Laugenstangen

Bei den Verpflegungsstationen stehen u.a. auch  Trinkflaschen zum Wechseln zur Verfügung.


----------



## ]:-> (19. Mai 2012)

Danke für die genaue Info!


----------



## m7cha (19. Mai 2012)

Da gabs am Montag ne Mail von der Radsportakademie. Nicht bekommen?

heut abend und morgen solls ja eher trocken bleiben, Temperaturen 18-22Grad, perfektes Rennwetter also.

Kann jemand was zu den Anstiegen sagen. Sehr steil? Matschig? Braucht man das kleine Kettenblatt? Singen bin ich alle Anstiege auf dem mittleren gefahren.

Frag nur deshalb weil mein Umwerfer "klemmt" und ich eigentlich keine Lust hab da noch rumzufummeln. Wird meist eher schlimmer bei mir


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> Da gabs am Montag ne Mail von der Radsportakademie. Nicht bekommen?
> 
> heut abend und morgen solls ja eher trocken bleiben, Temperaturen 18-22Grad, perfektes Rennwetter also.
> 
> ...



Abend,
würde schon sagen, daß man das kleine Ritzel braucht. 
Manche Steigung kann man sicher mit Muskelkraft bewältigen, aber es gibt auch verblockte, wurzelige Anstiege wo man nicht nur brachial treppeln sollte.


----------



## m7cha (20. Mai 2012)

Zurück aus Bad Wildbad. Strecke ist der Hammer, mal ein richtiges MTB Rennen. Heftige Abfahrt grad am Schluss. Leider konnt ichs nicht geniessen. Heute nach um 3 mit ner Niesattacke aufgewacht, Nase dicht. Über ne Stunde wach gewesen. Auf der 2. Runde war dann nicht nur bei meinem Tacho die Batterie leer.


----------



## mshombi (20. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke ist klasse. Schön abwechslungsreich. Interessant wie die Leute den Trail aufwärts gekämpft oder gleich geschoben haben. Die Trails bergab habe ich nach den Beschreibungen schlimmer vorgestellt. Hardtail war die richtige Wahl.


----------



## martinos (20. Mai 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> Zurück aus Bad Wildbad. Strecke ist der Hammer, mal ein richtiges MTB Rennen. Heftige Abfahrt grad am Schluss. Leider konnt ichs nicht geniessen. Heute nach um 3 mit ner Niesattacke aufgewacht, Nase dicht. Über ne Stunde wach gewesen. Auf der 2. Runde war dann nicht nur bei meinem Tacho die Batterie leer.


 
M7cha, kann dir nur zustimmen. Geniales Rennen und saumäßig anstrengend.

Hab den Fehler gemacht und mich ziemlich hinten in die Startaufstellung gestellt - das hab ich beim Abwärtsstau auf der Einführungsrunde bereut. Der lange Trail aufwärts mit den schlüpfrigen Steinen und Wurzeln hatte es in sich. Dann die Matschwiese, die einem die Power rauszieht und danach die Hammer-Abfahrt. Ich hab ja gedacht, ich bin nicht so lahm beim runterfahren, aber mich hat ne ganze Latte an Bikern mit ihren Hardtails überholt! Respekt!


----------



## m7cha (20. Mai 2012)

@mshombi
Du musstest auf den Trails bergauf nicht kämpfen? Also der Wurzel/Steintrail was Sackanstrengend grad wenn man einen langsameren Fahrer vor sich hatte oder dann in der 2ten Runde den "Pros" von der Mitteldistanz platz machen musste.

Der Schlußdownhill war super, blos die ständigen Richtungswechsel gingen mir auf den Sack 

Ich war übrigens der Typ mit schwarzen Lightweightsachen. Hoffe ich hab niemanden ausgebremst


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, ganz schöne Sache da in Bad Wildbad. Der Flaschen-Service war toll und auf der Langen war man echt relativ alleine, manchmal sogar fast zu einsam, unterwegs.
Dass es so viele nervige, windige Schotter-Flach-Anstiege da oben im Wald gibt, hab ich aber dann auch nicht erwartet.
Nachdem ich die Strecke auf der zweiten Runde dann kannte, hat die Vorfreude auf die Schlussabfahrt aber einiges Wett gemacht  Mit Race-Fully und freier Fahrt konnte man hier schon gut ballern *grins*

Aber soo ein Trail-Monster ist das Ding jetzt auch wieder nicht, wie es die letzten Jahre in dem ein oder anderen Thread  zu lesen war. Auf jeden Fall schön bei einem Mara so viel auf Waldboden unterwegs zu sein - wenns halbergs trocken ist zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mshombi (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo M7cha,

Ich war auf der Mitteldistanz unterwegs. Durch die Startschleife hat sich das Feld schon gut sortiert gehabt. Bis auf einige unfreiwillige Linien durch absteigende ging es ganz gut. Aber nicht mißverstehen, anstrengend ist so ein Trail schon, aber man ist so konzentriert, daß man den hohen Puls fast vergisst....


----------



## lone_wolf (21. Mai 2012)

Klasse war's - super Orga! Wer hat denn die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## m7cha (21. Mai 2012)

sportograf.com


----------



## LochenFuchs (21. Mai 2012)

War echt klasse aber auch verdammt hart 
In der zweiten Runde nach dem langen Downhill wieder in den Anstieg rein und zack übelste Krämpfe im Oberschenkel  
Aber ich war nicht der einzige der an diesem Anstieg gegen seine Krämpfe kämpfte 
Die Strecke war sehr gut zufahren und man hatte Teilweise eine super Aussicht über den Schwarzwald


----------



## maxmistral (21. Mai 2012)

]:->;9522828 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ganz schöne Sache da in Bad Wildbad. Der Flaschen-Service war toll und auf der Langen war man echt relativ alleine, manchmal sogar fast zu einsam, unterwegs.
> Dass es so viele nervige, windige Schotter-Flach-Anstiege da oben im Wald gibt, hab ich aber dann auch nicht erwartet.
> Nachdem ich die Strecke auf der zweiten Runde dann kannte, hat die Vorfreude auf die Schlussabfahrt aber einiges Wett gemacht  Mit Race-Fully und freier Fahrt konnte man hier schon gut ballern *grins*
> 
> Aber soo ein Trail-Monster ist das Ding jetzt auch wieder nicht, wie es die letzten Jahre in dem ein oder anderen Thread  zu lesen war. Auf jeden Fall schön bei einem Mara so viel auf Waldboden unterwegs zu sein - wenns halbergs trocken ist zumindest.



Es gibt in Wildbad technische Passagen sowohl uphill wie auch downhill UND es hat auch Heizpassagen, da macht den Reiz in Wildbad aus. Es ist halt kein reines Forstautobahn geballere wie bei 2/3 aller Mittelgebirgs-Marathons.


----------



## martinos (21. Mai 2012)

Mir hats leider nicht in die BestOf-Galerie gereicht, aber die Laufräder meiner Kiddies sind wenigstens drin: http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1494/index.html (letztes Bild)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockmann (21. Mai 2012)

.....dass es die Strecke in sich hatte hat man zum Schluss im Ziel in manchen "zerfurchten" und blutigen Gesichtern gesehen. Gute Besserung an alle!!!!
Bin nur reiner Hobbyfahrer und bin leider zweimal einem schnelleren im Weg "gestanden".
Einmal bei der verblockten Abfahrt wo ich mit dem Weg, dem Material und dem "Pozusammenkneifen" gekämpft habe und beim besten Willen nicht mehr die Spur wechseln konnte. Der allerdings ist irgendwie an mir, sagen wir mal, vorbeigeflogen. Wahnsinn was manche drauf haben. Das andere Mal hat der schnellere leider nur gesagt dass er kommt, aber nicht wo. Da haben wir uns dann für die gleich Richtung entschieden. Sorry nochmal wenn derjenige mitliest. Ansonsten wirklich nur nette Worte und sogar "Danke" sagen fürs Platzmachen von den Lizenzfahrern. Das bin ich eigentlich gar nicht gewohnt. Evtl wäre es Interessant für den einen oder anderen oder mich wenn man nicht nur am Rad die Nummer hätte sondern auch noch am Rücken. Dann könnte man sich im Ziel nochmal für so manchen Windschatten bedanken. Grins.
Super Orga und Strecke. Das Wetter war ja super.
Bin übrigens auch die Mitteldistanz gefahren in 3 Stunden und ein paar Minütchen....
Spüre es zumindest heute noch in den Beinen.
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## LochenFuchs (21. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich keine Urkunden zum ausdrucken ? Kann nichts finden auf br-timing ? Find die immer ganz nett zum Arbeitsplatz dekorieren ð


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2012)

wer sagt denn, das wir (lizensler) immer leute von der strecke jagen?


----------



## martinos (22. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, das wir (lizensler) immer leute von der strecke jagen?


 
Das ist für die Hobbyfahrer schon recht blöde, wenn das Führungsmotorrad vorbeidüst und danach die Führenden einer anderen Distanz vorbeidüsen. Ich halte es da so wie beim Krankenwagen: im Zweifelsfall einfach geradeaus weiterfahren - das ist am berechenbarsten für die Überholenden, die melden sich schon wenn was nicht passt.

Die Kurzstreckler haben mich dieses Jahr auch in nem Downhill überholt - die ersten zwei konnte ich noch realisieren und vorbeilassen. Die zwei Verfolger sind einfach rechts durch die Prärie an mir vorbei mit nem Affenzahn, das war wohl auch kein Problem.

Es scheint so, dass viele Lizenzler entspannter sind als die ambitionierten Hobbyracer!


----------



## flockmann (22. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, das wir (lizensler) immer leute von der strecke jagen?


 
 ....hat keiner behauptet. Allerdings habe ich schon dafür Verständnis wenn die schnell vorbei wollen. Bei den "Lizenzlern" geht´s ja um was. Bei mir nur um den Spass. 
Flo


----------



## aka (22. Mai 2012)

Lizenz ist an sich kein Nachweis besonderer Leistung oder Fahrtechnik. Es gibt durchaus auch schnelle Fahrer ohne Lizenz - siehe Top 20 Langdistanz. 
Weiter habe ich in Bad Wildbad schon Lizenzfahrer schieben sehen (eine davon hat sogar gewonnen).


----------



## martinos (22. Mai 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Lizenz ist an sich kein Nachweis besonderer Leistung oder Fahrtechnik.


 
Stimmt, denn die Lizenz gibts ja für wenig Geld. Habe mir auch schon überlegt, ne Lizenz zu holen - dann spart man sich die Ansteherei bei den meisten Marathons. 

Allerdings ist es dann peinlich, wenn man nach dem Start direkt vom Hauptfeld überrollt wird


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Mai 2012)

Noch muss ein Lizensler keinen Aufdruck mit "ACHTUNG LIZENZFAHRER" auf dem Trikot tragen  
Erst wenn es soweit wäre, wäre es peinlich wenn sich ein Lizensler von einem Biker mit 13kg Tourenfully, unrasierten Beinen, Schlabbertrikot und vollgestopftem Deuter Trans Alpine überholen lassen müsste.

Dem Lizensler wird jedenfalls eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit zum Sport mitsamt höheren Ambitionen unterstellt, da das Lösen einer solchen erstmal mit Beitritt eines Vereins, Ausfüllen von Formularen, Leisten von Unterschriften und Zahlen von Mitgliedbeiträgen und Lizenzgebühren verbunden ist, was so manchen Genussiker von vornerein abschreckt und damit einen gewissen "Filter" oder "Sieb" darstellt. Trotz allem bleibt das aber kein eindeutiger Hinweis auf besondere Leistungsfähigkeit, da theoretisch selbst meine Oma zu ihren Lebzeiten eine Radlizenz hätte lösen können. Somit bleibt das Ganze nur eine Tendenz grob in Richtung "leistungsorientierter als der Durchschnitt".


----------



## flockmann (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte schon den Eindruck dass die "Lizenzler" in BadWildbad nicht nur wegen dem "Nichtanstehen" am Start waren. Die sind schon über die Piste gefegt dass ich mir zeitweise wie in Zeitlupe vorgekommen bin. Nicht unbedingt an den Anstiegen......natürlich sind die da auch an mir vorbei wie nix aber was mich wirklich fasziniert hat war deren Geschwindigkeit bei den Abfahrten. Wo ich ehrlich gesagt schon jenseits meiner Grenzen war sind die an mir vorbeigeschossen sowas habe ich selten erlebt. Das ist bei den Abfahrten in einem Rennradrennen was ganz anderes. Da sind die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede nicht ganz so eklatant wie bei einem MTB Event. Ganz grosses Kino was ich dort gesehen habe!!!
Flo


----------



## martinos (23. Mai 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Erst wenn es soweit wäre, wäre es peinlich wenn sich ein Lizensler von einem Biker mit 13kg Tourenfully, unrasierten Beinen, Schlabbertrikot und vollgestopftem Deuter Trans Alpine überholen lassen müsste.


 
ach, verdammt! Muss man sich als Lizensler die Beine rasieren? Dann bin ich raus aus der Nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2012)

jep, sonst wirst du direkt im lizensblock geteert und gefedert 

und ja, die lizens ist kein beweis fuer leistung, eher ein indiz  und es gibt lahem lizenser, genauso wie es turbo hobbies gibt...
aber wer macht schon ne lizens, um dann bei jedem lizens xc rennen kompllet abserviert zu werden? hier in suedbanden keiner, weil beim taelercup siehst du dann in der elite lizensklasse kein land mehr  (sche*** dreilaender eck )

video wurde nix :/ irgend was war komisch, das hat auf der abfahrt abartig gewackelt. normal ist das am vorbau ok,... aber vllt bin ich auch noch ein bissle ruecksichtsloser gefahren... scharf sehen war ja auch nimmer drin. aber dafuer hab ich dann ja die lefty


----------



## martinos (23. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jep, sonst wirst du direkt im lizensblock geteert und gefedert
> 
> und ja, die lizens ist kein beweis fuer leistung, eher ein indiz  und es gibt lahem lizenser, genauso wie es turbo hobbies gibt...
> aber wer macht schon ne lizens, um dann bei jedem lizens xc rennen kompllet abserviert zu werden? hier in suedbanden keiner, weil beim taelercup siehst du dann in der elite lizensklasse kein land mehr  (sche*** dreilaender eck )
> ...


 
ja klar, die Lizenz sagt prinzipiell gar nichts aus. Aber für 20 EUR / Jahr (DIMB Racing Team) ist das schon verlockend, um in Albstadt aus dem 1. Block starten zu können 

Mein Video wartet noch auf den Schnitt, ist aber was geworden. Die GoPro hats bei der ersten Runde aber auch so rumgeschüttelt, dass mir eine Riemenbefestigung am Helm aufging und somit der Helm nur noch bedingt Halt hatte. Sobald das Video fertig ist, stell ichs rein.

Die Fotos sind übrigens bei Sportograf online, sind mal wieder geniale Bilder dabei.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2012)

zu dne 20 euro kommt noch die lizensgebuehr dazu. und darfst das ganze jahr keine hobby rennen fahren. also nur fuer den startblock... naja. die rennen gehen normal lange genug und am ersten berg wird eh "sortiert"


----------



## m7cha (23. Mai 2012)

Keine Hobbyrennen und ne miesere Platzierung als in der AK halten mich klar von ner Lizenz ab 

K.A. ob das an der (Rüttel) Strecke lag aber bei meinem Rox 9 hatte sich nach und nach das Display aufgelöst  Nach 1 Tag ruhe ist wieder alles da. 

Bin auf jeden Fall froh das ich ausgestiegen bin, hab jetzt ne saumässige Erkältung am Hals. Wär ich da die 4-5h durchgefahren würd ich jetzt wohl im Bett liegen.


----------



## martinos (23. Mai 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zu dne 20 euro kommt noch die lizensgebuehr dazu. und darfst das ganze jahr keine hobby rennen fahren. also nur fuer den startblock... naja. die rennen gehen normal lange genug und am ersten berg wird eh "sortiert"


 
ne, die 21,95 EUR dürften laut DIMB-HP (http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/?page_id=9#frage7) die volle Lizenzgebühr sein:
----
Der Kostenbeitrag, um eine Lizenz zu bekommen, liegt derzeit bei 21,95  (Der BDR verlangt: 18,- Lizenz + 2,50  Zustellgebühr + 7% Umsatzsteuer)
----

Klar, da kommen noch die Kosten für die Vereinsmitgliedschaft dazu, aber die hat man ja eh.

Versteh mich nicht falsch: es wäre overkill für mich, als Lizenzler zu starten, aber es hätte manchmal leichte Vorteile (und Nachteile: siehe Hobbyrennen).

Reden wir lieber wieder über den Marathon


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2012)

ne, lass mic hin ruhe  ich habs in der ersten rudne auf der mitteldistanz ueberzogen (top20) und bin dann eingegangen und auf 42 ins ziel geeiert... 
aber die abfahrten waren wie immer spassig


----------



## flockmann (24. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6wW9N8fTm0"]BadWildbad.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Marathonstrecke von BadWildbad . Danke an den "Einsteller".


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2012)

hmmm... den entwackler von google koennte ich auch mal auf das 60fps material loslassen.. mal testen...


----------



## LochenFuchs (26. Mai 2012)

Urkunden sind jetzt auf br-timing online !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (1. Juni 2012)

lang hat's gedauert, aber ich hatte Probleme mit einem Video. Deshalb fehlen am Schluß auch die Kommentare und der Abspann. 

Hier der Videozusammenschnitt von der Mittelstrecke: http://youtu.be/2IGZgaUmhCc

Als Highlight überholt noch der Deutsche Meister Markus Kaufmann, der auch die Langstrecke in Bad Wildbad gewonnen hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2012)

ich muss mich nu au mal dran machen. was fuer ne cam war das? 
bei mir hat dasn e ecke mehr gewackelt... mal sehen, was der youtube-stabi da noch rausholt


----------



## martinos (1. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich muss mich nu au mal dran machen. was fuer ne cam war das?
> bei mir hat dasn e ecke mehr gewackelt... mal sehen, was der youtube-stabi da noch rausholt


 
Das ist ne GoPro HD Hero1 (alte Version). Ich finde den Youtube-Stabi ziemilch störend, da wackelts mir lieber etwas mehr, entspricht ja auch der Realität


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2012)

Naja,... Bei mir sieht man halt gar nix mehr
War recht zuegig mit dem hardtail unterwegs (zumindest in der abfahrt)

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juni 2012)

Ganz böse find ich den allerletzten Trail kurz vorm Zeil drunten im Tal direkt neben dem Treppengeländer. Wenn's einen da hineinschlägt ins Metallgeländer rein....nicht gut.
Eher würde ich die Treppe daneben freihändig runterfahren


----------



## flockmann (1. Juni 2012)

Super Video........nur leider kommt bei Fotos und auf Videos das Gefälle und die Steigung überhaupt nicht rüber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LochenFuchs (1. Juni 2012)

Super Video ! Danke
Ja der Trail neben der Treppe war echt heiß !


----------



## martinos (4. Juni 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja,... Bei mir sieht man halt gar nix mehr
> War recht zuegig mit dem hardtail unterwegs (zumindest in der abfahrt)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


 
gleiche Cam? Ich finde, die macht das ganz gut, auch wenn man ordentlich unterwegs ist - ich gebs ja zu, dass meine Abfahrten mit dem Hardtail nicht die schnellsten waren (hab mir da immer mein Fully gewünscht)


----------



## martinos (4. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ganz böse find ich den allerletzten Trail kurz vorm Zeil drunten im Tal direkt neben dem Treppengeländer. Wenn's einen da hineinschlägt ins Metallgeländer rein....nicht gut.
> Eher würde ich die Treppe daneben freihändig runterfahren


 
das stimmt, das Ding neben der Treppe ist nicht ganz ohne. Bei der ersten Abfahrt neben der Treppe hat ein Kind gemeint, ich solll doch mal meine Froschhupe drücken. Da musste ich doch ganz herzlich lachen.

@flockmann: das ist korrekt, dass die Steigung / Gefälle überhaupt nicht rauskommt. Aber das Problem hat wohl jede Cam.


----------

